# Hinterbau Lager wechseln Swoop 175



## luftschaukel (21. August 2017)

Möchte bevor ich das Swoop aufbaue mit neuen Lager versehen. 
Nur habe ich noch keine so rechte Idee, wie ich die Lager raus und wieder rein bekomme, ohne groß Schäden anzurichten am Rahmen. 

Was habt ihr für Werkzeug benutzt?


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. August 2017)

So z.B.
http://mtb4free.de/index.php?threads/wechsel-der-hinterbaulager-diy.2682/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

